# Happy Birthday, Sagiro!



## Henry (Jul 11, 2003)

I noticed a blurb on the calendar today (7/11) that informed me of the advanced age of one of our members. 

Dorian, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy birthday indeed!!

As a present, I'm going to let him give my character a new level and boatloads of treasure this Sunday.


----------



## Mark (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy B-Day, Sagiro!


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy birthday 

I'll not bug you for an update as a birthday present, how's that?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy birthday!


----------



## porthos (Jul 11, 2003)

*Woot!*

May you grow in wisdom and l33t SH writing skillz. Happy Birthday.


----------



## blargney (Jul 11, 2003)

Another year older, another brick on the pile! 

-blarg


----------



## StevenAC (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Sagiro!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy Birthday, you RBDM!!!


----------



## Sagiro (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

As I sit here with a pulled calf muscle that will keep me from playing ultimate frisbee for the next three weeks, I can't help but wish there weren't quite so _many_ bricks on the pile (34 as of today).   Of course, this'll mean more evenings free to catch up on the story hour.  

And birthday wishes from fellow ENWorld-ers always make things better!

-Sagiro


----------



## Crothian (Jul 11, 2003)

Ack, triple post!!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 11, 2003)

double post


----------



## Crothian (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## WinnipegDragon (Jul 11, 2003)

...and Crothian wins with a triple post!

p.s.  Happy Birthday Sagiro!


----------



## Sialia (Jul 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## madriel (Jul 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Sagiro!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 12, 2003)

HAPY BIRTHDAY, SAGIRO!!!  

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 12, 2003)

Sagiro said:
			
		

> *Thanks everyone!
> 
> As I sit here with a pulled calf muscle that will keep me from playing ultimate frisbee for the next three weeks, I can't help but wish there weren't quite so many bricks on the pile (34 as of today).   Of course, this'll mean more evenings free to catch up on the story hour.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. I sprained my ankle playing ultimate last Tues.  Such are the wages of age.  Happy Birthday, Sagiro.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 13, 2003)

Happy Birthday! Have a good one!


----------

